
Study suggests psychedelics promote eco-friendly behaviors in people - anythingnonidin
http://www.psypost.org/2017/09/study-suggests-psychedelics-promote-eco-friendly-behaviors-altering-relationship-nature-49592
======
anythingnonidin
The use of psychedelics predicts more environmentally-friendly behavior in
people.

